# Hoyt Command Cam & fingers



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience shooting this cam with fingers? What are your thoughts?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Yes, I'm shooting a set of command cams. 
I've mostly shot hoyt's accu-wheel on a caribou and aspen and really like them and never thought I would want the command cam. My loss...they might be the best I've ever tried in 29 years of shooting.
They are smooth and no timing issues so far. Some say the newer command cam plus are better and they maybe... but for shooting with fingers I like these that I have now.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

They are the best cam for ME too shoot.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I shoot CommandCams+ on a 2002 ProTec with the XT3000 limbs, 32 inch draw, 60 pounds. I shoot it as well as any on my longer ATA bows with wheels.

Tom


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cam*

I am shooting an Aspen (hoyt) with accu-whells on it and i really do not care for the accuwheel. I have bought a pair of command cams for my Aspen. I will have a 46" ata bow with LX pro limbs. Any idea what will happen to my poundage when I change over to the cams. I am presently shooting a #2 Acuwheel. The cams are #1 to get the draw I need. Looking at the specs from hoyt my ATA will stay the same and my BH. I just wonder what the poundage will do on the limbs?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

dragonheart said:


> I am shooting an Aspen (hoyt) with accu-whells on it and i really do not care for the accuwheel. I have bought a pair of command cams for my Aspen. I will have a 46" ata bow with LX pro limbs. Any idea what will happen to my poundage when I change over to the cams. I am presently shooting a #2 Acuwheel. The cams are #1 to get the draw I need. Looking at the specs from hoyt my ATA will stay the same and my BH. I just wonder what the poundage will do on the limbs?


Good question.
Not sure, I would imagine you would lose a few pounds. I'm sure you will make up some of the difference with a little added speed from your command cams.


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Command Cam & fingers*

Just my 2 cents on the subject of shooting Hoyt Command Cams with fingers...I once had the Superslam Supreme w/Command cams...ed them !!! Now having FUN with my ''NEW HOYT ASPEN'' @ C-2 cams...LOVE them even more !!! As far as losing poundage (?), the only way that I'am aware of is by changing draw(shorter) or changing out limbs to a set with lower poundage !?! jmoose77 is correct in saying that you will pickup FPS with CC's over wheels


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I will be going from a #2 accuwheel to a #1 command cam, same draw length and limbs. Changing to the larger in diameter cam may effect the overall weight I can get out of the limbs. I am maxed out at 60 right now, but if I am honest with the guy in the mirror, and the way my shoulder feels, dropping to 55# is not a bad plan. I am looking forward to the cams.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I shot command cams for about fifteen years. I like them so much, I'm shooting them again. Sure wish I could find a set of #1's.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cams on the aspen*

I lost 10 pounds of bow weight. My 60# limbs became 50# when I put the command cam on. As luck would have it my buddy had a pair of 80 deflectuion LX limbs so I am back to shooting my 57 #'s. The cams are a bit finicky on the timing, may be my cables. I put a pair of Spott Hogg cable adjusters on the top buss cable and was able to time them in. I like having a wall. Shot an okay group at 40 yrds with them. 

Bow specs after build are:

46 5/8 ATA
57# @ 27 1/2"
9" BH

I am putting the Cavalier Champion II rest and a plunger on the bow to try. Shooting an 18 oz. 12" B-stinger. Still shooting 1/2 turn more on the top limb, the Aspen really holds well with the wall of the cam.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Congrats on your rebuild! :thumbs_up
I believe your going to like the command cams.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cams on the aspen*

I do like the cams way better than the accuwheels. If i was shooting a clicker it would probably be the opposite. The cams seem to be a bit critical of the timing. Very little twist in a cable can change cam timing alot. I lreally like the wall. The bow aims great now, and I am shooting even tiller again. :shade:


----------



## Fingerdog56 (Sep 21, 2009)

The best way I've found to time these is at full draw, that takes any mis-match in limb deflection out of the equation. The critical point is at roll-over to peak weight at the shot. if they're out of synch, you'll get up or down nock travel, (depending upon which one hits peak:darkbeer: first) and it won't shoot for crap, but if you get them rolling over right, they shoot great. I've got a pair on a PV Fastflite that's a squirrel killin' machine!


----------

